# Canon 1dx II - Cfast cards



## Mantadude (May 10, 2016)

Has anyone used the lexar 3400x 256gb Cfast card yet? Looking for 4K at 60fps testing. Read somewhere that canon tends to have issues with lexar...need to know how it works as I leave for a trip on Friday, and need to order something different if they are a problem. 

Any help you can provide would be great.
Dustin


----------



## expatinasia (May 10, 2016)

I have not used that card, but Canon does not have any issues with Lexar.

I use Lexar's CF Cards and have never had a problem. That said, some will have had issues. Just as others have never had a problem with SanDisk, while others will hate them for failing on them.

That's just the way it is. If I were you I would check the specs and get it if you are happy.

Have fun.


----------



## john1970 (May 10, 2016)

I have used Lexar 3500x cards in the Canon 1DX MK II, but only up to 128 GB size. I have not purchased any 256 GB cards due to their cost. 

http://www.lexar.com/pro-3500x-cfast?category=6573

The 3500x cards as listed as being compatible with the Canon XC10 and C300 MKII and when I purchased I made the assumption that the 3500x cards would also work in the 1DX MK II. 

You can always contact Lexar directly: http://www.lexar.com/contact-us

North America
Toll-free US & Canada: 1-877-747-4031
Hours (PST): Monday–Friday, 7am–5pm
E-mail: [email protected]

Best,

John


----------



## Mantadude (May 10, 2016)

john1970 said:


> I have used Lexar 3500x cards in the Canon 1DX MK II, but only up to 128 GB size. I have not purchased any 256 GB cards due to their cost.
> 
> http://www.lexar.com/pro-3500x-cfast?category=6573
> 
> ...



Thanks John. I am using the 3400x. I haven't received the camera yet. Hopefully this afternoon. I reached out to Lexar, and they wouldn't confirm anything, only referencing me towards your link. Which I pointed out that my cards weren't on there at all. Not to mention the camera.

I will report back once I know. Not sure if I can return cards after I have unboxed and tested them...Ordered from Amazon.

Dustin


----------



## TAW (May 10, 2016)

I have the 3400 @ 256 GB and have not had any problems with stills. I did a quick 2 minute video at 4k at 60fps and it seemed to work w/o any problems. I hope this helps and does not just muddy the waters! I rarely do video but if you would like me to do a specific test, give me instructions and I would be happy to test it for you...

Have a GREAT trip!
tom


----------



## Mantadude (May 11, 2016)

TAW said:


> I have the 3400 @ 256 GB and have not had any problems with stills. I did a quick 2 minute video at 4k at 60fps and it seemed to work w/o any problems. I hope this helps and does not just muddy the waters! I rarely do video but if you would like me to do a specific test, give me instructions and I would be happy to test it for you...
> 
> Have a GREAT trip!
> tom



How are you playing the videos? Mine are very choppy.


----------

